#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Configuração roteador cisco 1700

## Denilsonluis

Caros amigos, gostaria de saber se, ao mudar o roteador cisco modelo 1700 de local (dentro da mesma cidade) utilizando um link da EMBRATEL (o atual tb é EMBRATEL) preciso reconfigurar o mesmo ou ele irá funcionar normalmente sem precisar efetuar alterações?

Obrigado a todos.

Denilsonluis

----------


## Carlos Picioli

Você precisa perguntar para o pessoal da operadora se eles vão mudar as configurações do seu link. Se não forem mudar nada, ou seja, os endereços WAN forem continuar os mesmo e o tipo de modulação do link também, aí basta tirar ele de um lugar e colocar no outro.
Se mudar alguma coisa, você terá que acertar as configurações do seu roteador sim.

----------


## rinaldocarneiro

Copie as configuracoes atuais do router. E na nova localidade, peça a operadora as novas configurações.

E com as novas configuracoes é so configurar novamente o router com as novas. Caso tenha dúvidas, posta aqui ou entra em contato.

----------


## copaers

Boa Tarde a Todos

nao sei se estou no lugar certo se nao tiver me desculpe
recebi um link de 20mgs dedicado algar na ethenet do switch deles agora tenho que rotear os ip que me passaram tenho cisco 1711 com placa wic-4esw com portas wlan e fastethanet tem como fazer esta roteamento e se o cisco suporta os 20mgs full
desde ja agradeço a ajuda
Obrigado

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Olá meu amigo manda os dados do seu link que monto a configuração para seu cisco:
IP Interface que recebe o link
Default Gateway
IP Interface que mando o link para sua rede
Se tiver alguma protocolo de roteamento.

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Outra coisa Cisco 1711 não é ideal para 20mb, seria ideal da linha 1800 ou até 1900 se quiser fazer algumas "features" a mais em sua implementação.

----------


## copaers

> Outra coisa Cisco 1711 não é ideal para 20mb, seria ideal da linha 1800 ou até 1900 se quiser fazer algumas "features" a mais em sua implementação.


Boa Tarde DanielVieceli775
Eu ja tenho ele com uma placa wic-4esw 4 porta entao mais pra frente coloco uma rb1100 quanto vc cobra pra fazer pra mim este roteamento o meu msn [email protected]

Obrigado pela atencao

----------

